# Wolterstorff mp3s?



## RamistThomist (Dec 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find mp3s by N. Wolterstorff? I prefer downloadable material and not streaming. Thanks


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is where you can find it: http://www.veritas.org/3.0_media/talks/153


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## tewilder (Feb 14, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Does anyone know where I can find mp3s by N. Wolterstorff? I prefer downloadable material and not streaming. Thanks



For anybody in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area, Wolterstorff will be in town Monday, February 19, 2007. 

What is the Purpose of the University?
A Symposium on Civic Engagement and Moral Education

Monday, February 19, 2007
2:30 PM - 5:00 PM
Room Cowles Auditorium
Hubert H. Humphrey Center
Minneapolis Campus

Join distinguished scholars Richard Bernstein (New School for Social Research), Mark Bauerlein (Emory University), and Nicholas Wolterstorff (Yale University) as they consider why civic engagement should be as important as career development in the university’s commitment to its students. They will also discuss philosophical assumptions behind the call for civic engagement.

Respondents will be Petra Duecker (Senior, English, Philosophy and Political Science), Liz Beaumont (Assistant Prof., Political Science), and Vic Bloomfield (Associate Vice President, Office of Public Engagement).

Sponsored by Office of Public Engagement, Office for Student Engagement and Leadership, MacLaurin Institute, Program in Human Rights and Health, and the proposed Institute for Diversity, Ethics, and Peace.

The event is free and open to all.

http://www1.umn.edu/umnnews/Feature_Stories/Search_for_the_soul_of_the_U.html


----------

